

Show HN: Term.app, a terminal + shell replacement for Mac - mmmulani
http://mehdi.is/making/a/terminal/

======
chetan51
Quite a simple yet innovative idea. Now if it has some essential features like
tabs for quick switching between different current directories, command
history, and a beautiful interface, it could actually replace my default
terminal app. Great start though!

------
jason_slack
Can you explain how this is really different from iTerm2 + multiple tabs open?
I guess the current folder listing....

~~~
mmmulani
from the technical point of view, it's largely different as Term uses its own
shell whereas iTerm2 would use your shell (probably bash or zsh).

from interface: with Term each output is put into its own scrollable textbox.
That way if you run a command that spits out a lot of output (e.g. grep or
make), it won't obscure your previous commands.

There's also the command textbox which solves some problems I've ran into. For
example, if you want to modify a long command, it can be kind of difficult if
you haven't set up vim bindings with your shell or if you aren't quite adept
at navigating the command-line. But since this is a normal textbox, you can
use your mouse to click to where you want to edit.

------
zachlatta
Any advantages over someone who's used to zsh?

~~~
mmmulani
definitely. While zsh has great default tab-completion, it still kind of sucks
when there are multiple results for a completion but zsh doesn't inform you
unless you hit TAB multiple times.

Term's grouping of output is pretty amazing, I think, and blows away almost
any shell + terminal combo.

